

Bloggers Want Out Of Playboy Poll, But That Bed Was Made - ajbatac
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/16/bloggers-want-out-of-playboy-poll-but-that-bed-was-made/

======
jacobbijani
I thought I remember the outcome of the "should we ban links to TechCrunch"
poll was that only the good ones will end up on the front page. It seems like
just about every single TC article is still getting submitted. I think it's
safe to say this is not one of the better TC posts.

------
fallentimes
Flagged - this is NOT hacker news.

No offense to ajbatac who's submitted some good stuff.

